# Junk Vape Heart Attack Study Pulled



## Hooked (19/2/20)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/...junk-heart-attack-study-retracted-jamra.html?
19 Feb. 2020

A vape study co-published by Stanton Glatz which claimed vaping causes heart attacks was finally retracted yesterday by the Journal of the American Heart Association (JAHA).

The study had incensed vape researchers after it claimed that using vape products caused heart attacks – while failing to mention that most of the subjects in the study had heart attacks BEFORE starting vaping.

Unfortunately, research by Glatz on vaping and its effect on the heart has already been widely cited and reported in the media…

As a result the study has likely, both directly and indirectly, discouraged smokers from switching to vaping, with some likely to experience an early death as a result.

You’d hope to see some coverage of the retraction in the media in an attempt to undo the damage. Unfortunately, we tend to see a recurring pattern.

A junk vape study is released.
It gains exposure on the media and is cited by ‘experts’ as a reason to ban/restrict/warn about vaping.
The study is analysed and found to have major flaws – but the analysis receives no coverage.
Meanwhile, a stream of positive research, such as a recent study that found that the birth weight of babies born to vaping mothers is similar to that of non-smokers, is largely ignored.

*Stanton Glatz, Credibility and ITV*

Stanton Glatz is an unusual figure. The Professor trained in aerospace engineering, but has been involved in numerous medical studies on smoking and vaping.

He is fervently anti-nicotine and anti-vaping, would prefer people smoked rather than vaped, and according to a recent Guardian article, scuppered a deal to ban tobacco advertising and sales to children because it allowed the tobacco industry to continue existing.

The heart attack study is the latest in a series of questionable studies. In the UK, finally, he is increasingly being ignored by the media as his credibility and reputation diminish. (Two sexual harassment cases haven’t helped.)

That was until a recent documentary on vaping on ITV was released, which invited Glatz to discuss vaping while ignoring UK scientists who have been conducting research into electronic cigarettes for years.

That’s the same program that claimed that vaping is causing severe respiratory illnesses and deaths – while failing to mention the real cause (Vitamin E Acetate in illicit cannabis products).

Once again in the world of vaping, hysteria and junk science fuelled by ideology are gaining coverage while sound science into vaping is being ignored.

Sources

Retraction to: Electronic Cigarette Use and Myocardial Infarction Among Adults in the US Population Assessment of Tobacco and Health, JAMRA, Feb 2020

Farsalinos, K: E-cigarette use increases the risk of heart attacks that happened 10 years before e-cigarette use E-Cigarette Research, July 2019

McDonnell BP et al: Electronic cigarettes and obstetric outcomes: a prospective observational study, Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists, February 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

Thanks, @Hooked .

I found the study by McDonnell BP et al to be particularly interesting. For some reason, the Dr Farsalinos link doesn't work for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (19/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> For some reason, the Dr Farsalinos link doesn't work for me.


Direct link:
http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/273-heartdis

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/20)

Thanks for the link.

I like the good doctor's style

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (20/2/20)

I would consider anything that comes out of the UK more reliable than the USA. Too many bloody agenda's and lobbyist's for my liking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (17/3/20)

More vape studies (could/should be) retracted



https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...ic-fueling-vaping-study-needs-to-be-retracted

More links in the description.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/3/20)

How is this stanton guy still credible after all the junk hes written, he manipulates studies to go a certain way, hes unethical and a liar, grimm green just yesterday made a video of one of his studies being retracted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

